# Schumann Symphonies



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I understand that Schumann composed six symphonies but seems that 1-4 are only available which I already have. Were the other two ever published or any other reason?


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't know about 6 of them, though No. 4 has two versions. Then there's the Zwickau symphony, WoO 29, which I believe was an early attempt. There is also the Overture, Scherzo & Finale, which is sort of like a symphony without a slow movement. I know the Gardiner set has all of that in it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Did you read this Judith?

https://books.google.nl/books?id=pW...#v=onepage&q=schumann lost symphonies&f=false


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Did you read this Judith?
> 
> https://books.google.nl/books?id=pW...#v=onepage&q=schumann lost symphonies&f=false


Looked through it but will gave a good read later, thank you for that. Please could you tell me where it says about Schumanns symphonies? Thank you


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Judith said:


> Looked through it but will gave a good read later, thank you for that. Please could you tell me where it says about Schumanns symphonies? Thank you


Chapter 10 page 149 if all is well it must open there.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Chapter 10 page 149 if all is well it must open there.


Looking on computer but not all opened. Thank you anyway. T Son of Ander has given me an explanation for it so that has helped. Thank you once again.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

T Son of Ander said:


> I don't know about 6 of them, though No. 4 has two versions. Then there's the Zwickau symphony, WoO 29, which I believe was an early attempt. There is also the Overture, Scherzo & Finale, which is sort of like a symphony without a slow movement. I know the Gardiner set has all of that in it.


Thank you for that. Just ordered box set as there was one left.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Judith said:


> Thank you for that. Just ordered box set as there was one left.


I'm not sure that my explanation is definitive  I just happen to know that since I have that Gardiner set - and love it, by the way. But I can say that in decades of listening to Schumann, I've never heard of any besides the ones I mentioned. As for that article, I only scanned it, but it seems to be about Schubert...?


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

T Son of Ander said:


> I'm not sure that my explanation is definitive  I just happen to know that since I have that Gardiner set - and love it, by the way. But I can say that in decades of listening to Schumann, I've never heard of any besides the ones I mentioned. As for that article, I only scanned it, but it seems to be about Schubert...?


I only found out about the six through a book called
Eyewitness Companions - Classical Music

In the musical output section said he composed
1 1830 -1835
2 1840 - 1845
1 1845 - 1850
2 1850 - 1856

By the way, a really good reference guide


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Someone has just told me there is an earlier version of second symphony. Anyone else know about it?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Judith said:


> Someone has just told me there is an earlier version of second symphony. Anyone else know about it?


That would be the Fourth, actually. He completed the original version in 1841, but it was not published at that time. Ten years later, he returned to the work and heavily revised it, and this version was published as his Fourth Symphony. I have never actually heard the early version, but I understand that the texture is a bit lighter than in the revision.

Clara Schumann preferred the revision, but Brahms preferred the earlier version, and had it published in 1891 despite Clara's objections. I believe the Gardiner set includes both versions, but I can't be sure since I don't have the set.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

You've not confused Schumann with the American William Schuman, correct? He wrote 6 symphonies. In fact, he wrote 9.


----------

